# Best EDC knife?



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

Currently I'm a big fan of milwaukee's fastback knife with the extra blades when I need something sharp cheap and quick. I have a benchmade knife as well that I really like, but I just haven't become good at sharpening at home. Looking to find a hybrid of the two. Maybe just some better quality utility blades?

Just looking to see what everyone uses day to day. Don't mind spending some money but I love the durability of the benchmade but once I lose an edge on a knife I can't seem to get it back despite doing the research and buying several sharpening kits.

My favorite knife has probably been a kershaw I got for around 20 bucks because it was durable as hell and cheap but had to surrender it when I went to board a flight with it without thinking to leave it at home :laughing:


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

I carry my bucknife in my pocket and keep a dull box cutter in my bag for cutting sheathing.







Seen As A Tiny Blip From Space


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

trentonmakes said:


> I carry my bucknife in my pocket and keep a dull box cutter in my bag for cutting sheathing.


You sound like one of those old schoolers :thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I've probably had 50 knives I've used for EDC. Any with good blade steel should hold an edge well and hone easily with a basic ceramic hone.


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I've probably had 50 knives I've used for EDC. Any with good blade steel should hold an edge well and hone easily with a basic ceramic hone.


I've had a bunch myself. Rarely hold onto them.

Any good youtube videos or articles on how to sharpen well? I suck at it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

headrec said:


> I've had a bunch myself. Rarely hold onto them.
> 
> Any good youtube videos or articles on how to sharpen well? I suck at it.


If you use a draw through hone often enough you shouldn't have to sharpen them unless you really abuse them.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

EDC with backup.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Here's an informative article.
http://morethanjustsurviving.com/best-edc-knives/


----------



## Patriot1776 (May 20, 2016)

I carry two knives daily, my black leatherman wave on my hip,and a Buck folder in my front pocket. I generally use the leather man for heavy duty cutting and the buck knife for cleaner tasks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I bought a nice benchmade a long time ago, cost a bunch. It was so sharp I couldn't believe it but who cares. I dropped it once, it landed with the tip in the wood floor, and the tip broke off. Only a small bit, I was able to grind it back to the original shape. With very little use it lost that super sharp edge and I could never get it back. However they let you send it back to benchmade and they sharpen it and tune it up for just the cost of return shipping. 

They are fancy knives but they aren't really for using. For carrying every day this is hands down the best for me: 










Leatherman Skeletool about $55 on Amazon. 

Blade - not bad and you can open it with one hand, you don't have to open the tool. 
Screwdrivers - adequate for many simple tasks 
Pliers - light duty at best 
Cutter - awful 
Bottle Opener - works 
Pocket clip and carabiner clip - useful 

It's not great for anything but it's good enough.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

For non working EDC:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> I bought a nice benchmade a long time ago, cost a bunch. It was so sharp I couldn't believe it but who cares. I dropped it once, it landed with the tip in the wood floor, and the tip broke off. Only a small bit, I was able to grind it back to the original shape. With very little use it lost that super sharp edge and I could never get it back. However they let you send it back to benchmade and they sharpen it and tune it up for just the cost of return shipping.


Benchmade, IMO, is more of a gentleman's knife. It's something to keep in your suit pocket and only use to cut out someone's eyes if your plan A fails. I have a few and I can't bring myself to use them.

For utility, CRKT is great. They are pretty good knives and priced well.

For a mix of both, I like Spyderco. My favorite knife is the Spyderco Police.

For electrical work, I prefer a simple folding Husky utility knife that uses replaceable utility knife blades.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> For non working EDC:
> 
> [IM]http://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p484/Mac_Dean/ETalk/DSCF3238_zps9xygn8ik.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IM]http://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p484/Mac_Dean/ETalk/DSCF3241_zpsawb195ox.jpg[/IMG]


I haven't taken an EDC picture in a long time. I remember posting this on EKR like 13 years ago:










How many people know what EKR is anymore lol...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Benchmade, IMO, is more of a gentleman's knife. It's something to keep in your suit pocket and only use to cut out someone's eyes if your plan A fails. I have a few and I can't bring myself to use them.
> 
> For utility, CRKT is great. They are pretty good knives and priced well.
> 
> ...


I love Spyderco blade designs they just break too easy. Everyone I have has a busted tip or handle.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I haven't taken an EDC picture in a long time. I remember posting this on EKR like 13 years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people know what EKR is anymore lol...


"Electrical Knowledge Repository"


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I love Spyderco blade designs they just break too easy. Everyone I have has a busted tip or handle.


I haven't had that issue, but most tasks that would break something, I would use the CRKT anyway.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> Benchmade, IMO, is more of a gentleman's knife. It's something to keep in your suit pocket and only use to cut out someone's eyes if your plan A fails. I have a few and I can't bring myself to use them.


Same here, only I figured one knife I'll never use is enough. 



> For utility, CRKT is great. They are pretty good knives and priced well For a mix of both, I like Spyderco. My favorite knife is the Spyderco Police.


I never tried the CRKT but the Benchmade I have is similar to the SPyderco police. 



> For electrical work, I prefer a simple folding Husky utility knife that uses replaceable utility knife blades.


I carry the skeletool almost all the time, but at work it's just a backup if the right tool is not right there. I keep a utility knife on hand at work for anything that comes up. The short disposable blade is more practical for anything at work. There are very few work tasks that require anything longer than a utility knife blade. I am not filleting fish at work. 

I have one problem with the folding utility knives, most of them have the blade release mechanism in the exact wrong place: the spot where my thumb goes at the base of the spine of the blade. So they tend to come loose at the worst possible time.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I haven't had that issue, but most tasks that would break something, I would use the CRKT anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 105513


I don't have that one. 

I have several of their M16 patterns, and a few of the Japanese designs. I love the Hissatsu folder for a 'ya never know' knife. Has endured my use very well.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I don't have that one.
> 
> I have several of their M16 patterns, and a few of the Japanese designs. I love the Hissatsu folder for a 'ya never know' knife. Has endured my use very well.


The one in the picture is an M16 model. I love the "Carson Flipper", it's the easiest non-automatic or non-spring-loaded way to open a knife, IMO.

I have moved away from the tanto tip, though. I liked it more for it's coolness then it's utilitarian uses. Nowadays I like the flattest blade possible for ease of sharpening, which is why the Spyderco Police is my go-to knife.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Just got this one as a gift:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> The one in the picture is an M16 model. I love the "Carson Flipper", it's the easiest non-automatic or non-spring-loaded way to open a knife, IMO.
> 
> I have moved away from the tanto tip, though. I liked it more for it's coolness then it's utilitarian uses. Nowadays I like the flattest blade possible for ease of sharpening, which is why the Spyderco Police is my go-to knife.


It looks much larger in that pic than the M16s I have.


----------



## sparky153 (Aug 3, 2016)

At work I carry a shefield folding razor knife with the Irwin bi-metal blades. They are the best I've found. For outside of work I love my Kershaw leek. $40, made in USA, and light and sturdy. Auto opening also. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sparky153 said:


> At work I carry a shefield folding razor knife with the Irwin bi-metal blades. They are the best I've found. For outside of work I love my Kershaw leek. $40, made in USA, and light and sturdy. Auto opening also.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


$40 is a damn good price for a leek.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I haven't taken an EDC picture in a long time. I remember posting this on EKR like 13 years ago:
> 
> View attachment 105505
> 
> ...



Or Jimmy Dean. Rabbit Gun. That dude who had the video camera's in his stupid office tied to internet that everybody thought was so leading edge.


----------



## U Mirin? (May 19, 2015)

I carry a Kershaw scallion. I have a leek too, but feel the scallion is more stout. It is a little smaller though. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

It depends upon the neighborhood.

Sometimes I carry a katana.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> It depends upon the neighborhood.
> 
> Sometimes I carry a katana.


For those uses I carry a .357, I'm old and don't want to break a sweat over human trash.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Leatherman C33, - I keep it dull so I don't hurt myself.










^^ In my pouch.

Canadian, - we don't carry.  

99 does the rough areas of town anyway. Has no hair, tall and looks scary.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I just bought 2 of the Klein replaceable blade hawk bill knives. Never been a big fan of Klein knives always felt that they were made out of recycled pop cans. If the blades can be touched up and they will hold a edge they might be on to something.

What does the term ECD mean in the context of knife description? Never have scene that term before. 

LC


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I think *E*very *D*ay *C*arry? << But what do I know. 

They have things like EDC pens if you can imagine.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

daveEM said:


> I think *E*very *D*ay *C*arry? << But what do I know.
> 
> *They have things like EDC pens if you can imagine.*


Pens made by the likes of UZI and S&W made to be used as stabbing and DNA collecting weapons.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

daveEM said:


> Leatherman C33, - I keep it dull so I don't hurt myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A dull knife will cause more harm than a sharp one.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

daveEM said:


> I think *E*very *D*ay *C*arry? << But what do I know.
> 
> They have things like EDC pens if you can imagine.


An EDC pen doesn't have to be dangerous or tactical. My EDC pen for many years was a sharpie. EDC got popular on forums years ago to show people everything that you normally carry with you... wallet, watch, flashlight, and (if applicable) weapons.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> An EDC pen doesn't have to be dangerous or tactical. My EDC pen for many years was a sharpie. EDC got popular on forums years ago to show people everything that you normally carry with you... wallet, watch, flashlight, and (if applicable) weapons.


Yeah but come on a tactical pen is just cooler than a sharpie!


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

A little upgrade to part of the EDC. Pachmayr grips were 5.1 oz. KSD's are 2.3 oz.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

backstay said:


> A little upgrade to part of the EDC


I'd retire that piece.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I'd retire that piece.


She's been around along time, almost as old as me. It pretty much looked like it does when it came into my possession. But it was a duty weapon in Colombia. Probably saw some humid times. She has been finely tuned by a very good pistol smith for me and has a very light pull in DA. In SA, it's target light.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

backstay said:


> She's been around along time, almost as old as me. It pretty much looked like it does when it came into my possession. But it was a duty weapon in Colombia. Probably saw some humid times. She has been finely tuned by a very good pistol smith for me and has a very light pull in DA. In SA, it's target light.


I'm not saying it isn't functional in any way at all, just sometimes it's worth more on a shelf than being fired.

There are a lot of Smith collectors out there.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I'm not saying it isn't functional in any way at all, just sometimes it's worth more on a shelf than being fired.
> 
> There are a lot of Smith collectors out there.


Not much collector value in this model 10.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

backstay said:


> Not much collector value in this model 10.


Can you prove it's history?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Can you prove it's history?


Just this.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

backstay said:


> Just this.


I'm no expert on imported Smith's but you know it's worth at least $400-$500 just the way it is. 

I've seen plenty of them with different PD stamps go for that in worse condition at gun shows.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I'm no expert on imported Smith's but you know it's worth at least $400-$500 just the way it is.
> 
> I've seen plenty of them with different PD stamps go for that in worse condition at gun shows.


But to replace it would cost me more, twice as much.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

My work EDC knife is the Milwaukee Compact Fastback. For $8 its an AWESOME knife the never needs sharpening. 










My non-work EDC knives get cycled frequently depending on what I'm doing or where I'm going. Usually its some variation of a multitool or Swiss Army Knife.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeah so what do you even look for in an EDC? Obviously blade keeping an edge. But aside from stuff at work (where my Sheffield folding utility knife is exactly what's needed - for other stuff I actually use the proper tool), what do you want it to do? Pry? Screw? Clean your fingernails? I'm rarely in a situation where I need to actually slice something.

Aside from self defense, obviously. In which case a gun is better.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

backstay said:


> But to replace it would cost me more, twice as much.


Well sure if you are going to go all fancy and stuff.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Well sure if you are going to go all fancy and stuff.


Unless you're talking Taurus, everything is $700 plus. Just a S&W M27 is over $750 and I wouldn't have the smooth shooting 6 shooter I have now without spending more on smithing.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

backstay said:


> Unless you're talking Taurus, everything is $700 plus. Just a S&W M27 is over $750 and I wouldn't have the smooth shooting 6 shooter I have now without spending more on smithing.


I carry one of these daily:

https://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/2084_21_203/products_id/38020/Charter+Arms+13520+Mag+Pug+5RD+357MAG38SP++P+2.2%22

and this at times:

https://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/2084_21_49_1814/products_id/58567/Ruger+5401+LCR+5RD+38SP++P+1.87%22


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I carry one of these daily:
> 
> https://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/2084_21_203/products_id/38020/Charter+Arms+13520+Mag+Pug+5RD+357MAG38SP++P+2.2%22
> 
> ...


My wife has the LCR and I use to carry the Taurus M85. I like the 6 rounds the Smith gives me and like I said, the thing has been worked on.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

backstay said:


> My wife has the LCR and I use to carry the Taurus M85. I like the 6 rounds the Smith gives me and like I said, the thing has been worked on.


Six rounds is nice but the overall size is a turn off to me. 

If I'm going some where that I feel the need for more than five I carry a 1911.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Six rounds is nice but the overall size is a turn off to me.
> 
> If I'm going some where that I feel the need for more than five I carry a 1911.


A concealed revolver loses its value upon untimely discovery.

*It must retain stealth... and be ultra reliable... and comfortable.*

Five rounds at point-blanc range ought to deter conventional street crime.

If you're looking for trigger-time, then a 1911 makes perfect sense... and many another semi-automatic pistol.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

backstay said:


> Not much collector value in this model 10.


But it's older than serial numbers. (!)


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> A concealed revolver loses its value upon untimely discovery.
> 
> *It must retain stealth... and be ultra reliable... and comfortable.*
> 
> ...


I like a snub nose in an ankle holster and an officers sized 1911 in the waist band when in bad areas.

If I were to carry a full sized 1911 I'd be expecting a battle.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

All valid points. But we are talking edCarry. I only need to fight my way to 30 rounds of 5.56 or 7.62, you know, for going to war.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

backstay said:


> All valid points. But we are talking edCarry. I only need to fight my way to 30 rounds of 5.56 or 7.62, you know, for going to war.


EDC, all the more reason to have a smaller carry piece.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I carry one of these daily:
> 
> https://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog...ter+Arms+13520+Mag+Pug+5RD+357MAG38SP++P+2.2"


I like your choice. :icon_cool:

I have 2 of them myself. Great little guns.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

backstay said:


> All valid points. But we are talking edCarry. I only need to fight my way to 30 rounds of 5.56 or 7.62, you know, for going to war.


I found it significant that the USSR moved away from the heavy round to the lighter round. ( AK47 ==> AK74 )

Armalite was right.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

mdnitedrftr said:


> I like your choice. :icon_cool:
> 
> I have 2 of them myself. Great little guns.


Thanks, YES they are and I love the way it shoots and so does the wife.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

telsa said:


> I found it significant that the USSR moved away from the heavy round to the lighter round. ( AK47 ==> AK74 )
> 
> Armalite was right.


It all depends on where the fight is. 7.62x39 is limited in range, hits harder close up. Check out the 6.5 Grendel. Hits hard because of the 123gr bullet, effective over 600 yards and still uses the AR pattern rifle.


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

Very compact and a screw holds blade in, doesn't strip out like other folding razors i've had.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zoltan said:


> Very compact and a screw holds blade in, doesn't strip out like other folding razors i've had.


They are great for box cutting but that handle is too small for serious work.


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> They are great for box cutting but that handle is too small for serious work.


Hence "EDC" pocket carry, for random daily use. Any extended heavy use brings out the Stanley Fat Max from the tool bag


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zoltan said:


> Hence "EDC" pocket carry, for random daily use. Any extended heavy use brings out the Stanley Fat Max from the tool bag


Any knife I'm gonna carry everyday is going to have multi-uses.


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

like this? Could use a toothpick or tweezer attachment


----------



## mvigneux (May 3, 2013)

Box cutters are for opening boxes, get yourself a real electricians knife like a Klein folding hawkbill, I've had the same one for 10 years and it still strips romex like a boss and is great for cleaning the burr off some freshly cut emt also!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DM625 (Jul 27, 2017)

I got a few...like to mix it up sometimes 
These are the ones that get used at work the most.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

DM625 said:


> I got a few...like to mix it up sometimes
> These are the ones that get used at work the most.


Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## DM625 (Jul 27, 2017)

Nice collection of stabbin tools ya got there!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

DM625 said:


> Nice collection of stabbin tools ya got there!


Thanks!

I've been into knives a long time.

Some work blades:


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

I spent less than $20 on this, and 100 blades in 2010. I haven't had to buy blades yet. Works great! I use it daily!


----------

